# Michigan Central RR and NYC?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

While reading an article about Mikados, reference is made to a Michigan Central Mikado No. 8000 (Trains May 2000) but the photo shows "New York Central Lines" in large letters on the tender with M.C.R.R above it in small letters.

Presumably Michigan Central was part of New York Central but the "Lines" after NYC suggests that it was somehow different from NYC Railroad. The references apply to 1922.

Can anyone clarify this for me?

Just curious.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes The MC was a part of the NYC going back to the 1800s. Lost its own name about a decade before the formation of Penn Central.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01/25/2009 5:40 PM
Yes The MC was a part of the NYC going back to the 1800s. Lost its own name about a decade before the formation of Penn Central.


Hi Garrett,

It seems the more I learn the more I realize I do not know.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

